# Webserver synchronisieren?



## aargau (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Gibt es eine möglichkeit ohne FTP oder ähnlichem Daten von einem Apache Server auf den anderen "live" zu syncen? Konkret geht es darum das auf Apache1 das ganze PHP und Mysql zeug ablauft aber die Bilder auf einem / mehreren anderen Server zusätzlich gespeichert werden. Da es in diesem fall um Bilder von User geht kann ich diese nicht selbst jedes mal auf den anderen Server laden sondern sie sollen direkt nach dem Upload auch auf den anderen Server verfügbar sein. Eine möglichkeit wäre bestimmt dies per FTP zu machen, nur ist da hald das Problem fals mal ein Server nicht erreichbar sein sollte das der User dann eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung erhaltet und das bild möglicherwise später nicht mehr für alle user zugänglich ist. 
Das ganze hat mehrere hintergründe. Zum einen eine bessere Performance, so wird die Platte auf dem hauptserver bestimmt ganz schön entlastet, wenn die Bilder nicht immer vom Hauptserver geladen werden und zum anderen auch eine ausfall Sicherheit bieteten, so das wenn mal ein image Server ausfällt ein anderer die Bilder ausliefert. 

Ein weiteres Problem welches ich sehe ist das Löschen der Bilder. Wenn ein Bild aus der Datenbank Gelöscht wird sowie auf dem Hauptserver sollte es auch auf dem / den anderen Server gelöscht werden.
Ich habe in errinnerung, das mir mal jemand gesagt hat er löse dies mit einer art Proxy, wie er dies genau gemeint hatt weis ich allerdings nicht, ich hatte dazumals auch noch kein Intresse an sowas. 

Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch eine bessere Lösung als per FTP vorschlagen.


----------

